# Different dishcloth pattern for those gifting dishcloths



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought this was a unique pattern. Different from any cloths I have seen before.
http://verypink.com/2015/11/11/fancy-stitch-combo-shadow-chevron-dishcloth/


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, I really like this one!


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Very nice ~ I saved it.


----------



## JanOS (Aug 30, 2013)

How do you save a particular post from here? That would be so much better than the whole digest, then hunting. I need step by step to do it....I'm more comfortable with knitting and quilting than "computing". Thanks.


----------



## JanOS (Aug 30, 2013)

How do you save a particular post from here? That would be so much better than the whole digest, then hunting. I need step by step to do it....I'm more comfortable with knitting and quilting than "computing". Thanks.


----------



## JanOS (Aug 30, 2013)

How do you save a particular post from here? That would be so much better than the whole digest, then hunting. I need step by step to do it....I'm more comfortable with knitting and quilting than "computing". Thanks.


----------



## JanOS (Aug 30, 2013)

How do you save a particular post from here? That would be so much better than the whole digest, then hunting. I need step by step to do it....I'm more comfortable with knitting and quilting than "computing". Thanks.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I have seen that pattern in one of Barbara Walker's Treasury books...pretty


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Lovely pattern. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

On the top left above my avatar it says bookmark. Click on there and then save.


JanOS said:


> How do you save a particular post from here? That would be so much better than the whole digest, then hunting. I need step by step to do it....I'm more comfortable with knitting and quilting than "computing". Thanks.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Pretty pattern, can also be used for baby blankets. Thanks for showing.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Love it! Thanks for the link, jinx.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Like that.
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, I thought I'd seen every dishcloth pattern out there .. I was wrong! Thaaaanks, Jinx!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

JanOs, if you want to save a post, you can bookmark it. At the beginning of the post, at the top, there are two blocks you can click on: Bookmark and Watch. If you want to save the post, you can bookmark it. Then later, if you want to see it, you can go to the very top where all our options are listed and click on My Bookmarks.

Oops, I just saw that Jinx had already answered. By the way, this is a lovely dishcloth pattern.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice...and I have subscribed to yet another knitting site!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You did a better job than I did. I forgot to mention on to retrieve the bookmark.


gdhavens said:


> JanOs, if you want to save a post, you can bookmark it. At the beginning of the post, at the top, there are two blocks you can click on: Bookmark and Watch. If you want to save the post, you can bookmark it. Then later, if you want to see it, you can go to the very top where all our options are listed and click on My Bookmarks.
> 
> Oops, I just saw that Jinx had already answered. By the way, this is a lovely dishcloth pattern.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I made this pattern this morning. Used size 5 needles and cast on 35 stitches. It is 8x8 and weighs l oz. or 28 grams. Easy peasy. Picture is lousy and it is not blocked yet.
Edited to add. The picture is worse than I thought. Sorry


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

That is very nice.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oooo, nice dishcloth. Thanks for posting.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> Very nice ~ I saved it.


Ditto.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

That is pretty. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

supreetb said:


> Pretty pattern, can also be used for baby blankets. Thanks for showing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link, nice pattern


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I like this....would make a great scarf too.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I will not be making this as a dishcloth again. I do not like having to block dishcloths.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is a lovely one...thanks!


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Very nice. Thank you for reminding me of this site.She is so good and very watchable.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Jinx. Pretty pattern


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> Very nice ~ I saved it.


So did I. I make lots of dishcloths as gifts. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

jinx said:


> I will not be making this as a dishcloth again. I do not like having to block dishcloths.


Thanks for the suggestive link, I am always checking out Barbara Walkers books at library but missed on this. Might be that the heavier S&C wouldn't need to be blocked.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey Jinx ... I think the problem with your washcloth is that your needles were too large. She uses 3.75mm on all of the sample cloths she shows on the video and the pattern works up tight and flat .. definitely no blocking required. I've made a gazillion beautifully patterned cloths and haven't blocked one yet. A dishcloth is about the last thing you'd catch me blocking. lol


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I used a size 5 needle. It is in the garbage where it belongs.


PatchesPatches said:


> Hey Jinx ... I think the problem with your washcloth is that your needles were too large. She uses 3.75mm on all of the sample cloths she shows on the video and the pattern works up tight and flat .. definitely no blocking required. I've made a gazillion beautifully patterned cloths and haven't blocked one yet. A dishcloth is about the last thing you'd catch me blocking. lol


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Awwwwww, the dishes don't care what the cloth looks like, Jinx! It looks fine and would be an excellent scrubber cloth.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Comfy_Worsted_Yarn__D5420171.html

The pattern calls for a worsted yet calls for a size 5 needle. You would think that the yarn would be too heavy for the needle size.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I finally figured it out. I took the time to watch the video. She has a white cloth and it looks just like mine. My problem was the color I chose. She says white does not show the pattern very well. I know my picture looks likes a jumbled mess, but you can actually see the pattern when it is laid flat, just cannot see it very well.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Mmmmm, if you really study her white cloth, you can see it's just as tight and flat as the others, Jinx. But so what? Your cloth is nice and fluffy and will make your dishes sparkle!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Whatever. The pattern does not show on the white nearly as well as it does on the other colors.


PatchesPatches said:


> Mmmmm, if you really study her white cloth, you can see it's just as tight and flat as the others, Jinx. But so what? Your cloth is nice and fluffy and will make your dishes sparkle!


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for posting this. I'd like to knit this dishcloth.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

True.


----------

